# Foster a Dog, Puppy or Cat



## lola_for_dogs (Jan 19, 2010)

If anyone just love dogs or cats, but cannot take another permanently, please please considering fostering. The shelters do the best they can but it is not a good situation. By fostering you can get a dog or cat out of the shelter, until it finds a permanent home. 

Contact me [email protected] if you want more information or photos. And, if you are not looking at all, please start thinking about it, a pet will give you far more in return than you can ever give them. 

Out of seven foster puppies I only have two left, it has taken three weeks. So.. if anyone is looking for a puppy I have rescue puppies available. Two small chocolate brown female puppies, 8 weeks old, who will be small to medium, and a male 5 weeks old who will be medium. They are all friendly, cuddly and healthy, fostered at the moment and urgently need homes. If you are looking for a larger dog or cat I volunteer in this area and will be happy to help.


----------

